# Eaton emerson sr 457 65 kw inverter



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

Pete, are the 2 pin and 3 pin connectors a twist lock waterproof type ? If so, can you post physical dimensions. I have some mil-spec 2 & 3 pin twist lock that might work if the dimensions match what you have.

Harold


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I'll check it out as soon as I can get back on my feet. Im the couch king for a few days while my foot heals from surgery. Doing just fine and will be up an running in no time. 

Do you have any pictures of your twist lock connectors so I can at least see what one might look like that I need? if these will do what would you want for them?


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

Get well quickly, Pete. I have these connectors in Florida, so, no photos for a few days. Son is away from home until Monday or so.

They are exactly opposite of what you have. There is a locking ring that you put over the 2 fixed pins on the outside of your connectors, and it twist locks. The part with the pins has a rubber gasket that gets mashed against the part you have and makes a water tight seal. These are probably military connectors. Mine are olive green color. 

Just need accurate measurements to see if what we have are mates. My parts may be too small to fit yours ?If they work, I can send both pieces to you for you trying to help me with the Aircraft starter/generator thing.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Any idea of what terminology I could use to do a search on the web while I hang out? My searching came up with tiny connectors and solar inverters. Go figure.


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

From my Viet Nam days, I saw these type connectors on nearly all field communication devices, Radios, generators, etc. Think to not allow disconnection under any circumstances.

I think I have female connector in my shop, here. I will look ASAP.

Here ya go, for starters.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-12-V...1?hash=item1ebb340b15:g:EesAAOSwAHZUPpts[/URL


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I found this but no male counterpart. This is similar. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ITT-CANNON-Connector-W-Pins-3-Pin-CA3102E36-3S-B-F80-High-Voltage-Current-/281470562572?hash=item4188f3f10c:g:5wkAAOSwZG9WlPOg


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

Try this ?

I went to Google and typed in ----3+pin+male+connector+military+spec

then, click images just below the address bar.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Found this sucker.

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1859360.pdf


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

Based on the connector numbers on the box I received. The two big mating connectors are likely these and they are not cheap. 

http://www.mouser.com/Connectors/Circular-Connectors/Circular-MIL-Spec-Connectors/Circular-MIL-Spec-Connector/_/N-9ulxv?P=1yzv7x2Z1yzuqmtZ1z0yzuh

http://www.mouser.com/Connectors/Circular-Connectors/Circular-MIL-Spec-Connectors/Circular-MIL-Spec-Connector/_/N-9ulxv?P=1yzuqmcZ1yzv7x2Z1z0vlpq


Looks like PI-Genesis has non-sealed at a reasonable price. 

http://www.peigenesis.com/en/shop/f...3P.html?&_suid=147959779704708036565259489717


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Update. IGBT modules are funky and not the same foot print of the IGBT modules I have. The caps will work but I'm not sure I can even use the case as the IGBT platform is designed specific to the size and type that are installed. I might be able to use some of the copper buss bars and might make use of the current sensors. Beyond that its pretty worthless. I may get some aluminum scrap value from the case. Or it could be used for a DC controller and one that is water cooled.

The white cap in the photo is what I am using right now for my setup. I have only two. The black caps came from this inverter.


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

Curious about you last comments. I assume there are three of the IGBT Modules? If you’re building a motor controller. Why not just use the driver boards and its IGBT modules mounted in the nice box with your micro/software? It should not be too hard to figure out the drive boards input signals. Or are you saying the 600A 1200V 3-Phase Bridge is too small for your application?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

zaxxon said:


> Curious about you last comments. I assume there are three of the IGBT Modules? If you’re building a motor controller. Why not just use the driver boards and its IGBT modules mounted in the nice box with your micro/software? It should not be too hard to figure out the drive boards input signals. Or are you saying the 600A 1200V 3-Phase Bridge is too small for your application?


I have no way to know how to incorporate those drivers into the current setup I have that is running. The modules are good enough for a decent inverter. I do however want to build one that can blast up to 800 amps if possible for a light weight race car that utilizes AC induction. I may be able to find some IGBT modules with the same foot print and maybe even better power. 

Yes, There are three IGBT modules and three Caps. Caps are usable. I'd be well within the range of the Caps even with a higher power application. The caps in this sucker are $90 a pop at Digi-Key. So for the cost of buying the whole thing I got a set of caps for what I'd pay at Digi-Key. Not much else is really usable unless I can figure out how to find a set of IGBT modules in the power range I want and that are the same foot print. I can change the buss bar layout to work.


----------



## cmcnall (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, I pulled the trigger on one. The last one 
I already have a TI instaspin board ready to plug into it.
I wonder how they get 65KW from a 600A 1200V IGBT?
seems a little under rated. but then again good to be cautious in commercial generator applications.

I'll add to this post as I try and map the signals?
who else got the other 5? any pin mapping done yet?


----------



## cmcnall (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks like the driver setup is using infineon 1ED020I12FA chips.
Also looks like the board is powered with the red and brown wires considering that is where the fuse is. So that being said. I think i have a working power stage for my Ti Instaspin board. I'm going to probe the lines for the PWM channels to the IGBT drivers and find a nice place to tie in. There is already what looks like a jtag connector and a 40 pin connector.


----------

